# What's bringing down the White Devils this Spring??



## MnDiver (Oct 1, 2002)

What's your Gun and Ammo choices this spring?

Myself it's a new M2, It's my first lefthand and semi-auto gun. Can't wait to shoot the thing in the field. It seems to pattern nicely with the factory modified in 1s. Thought about a Aftermarket choke but might have to wait on that.

As far as ammo, a couple cases of Kents 3" 1s and might have to try a case of Fiocchi steel. Not sure how old this Fiocchi stuff is as it is cheap.


----------



## tom sawyer (Feb 1, 2006)

I'm toting the ol' 870 Express as usual, shooting 3" BB and going to use up some old Ts as well. I would like to get a lefty gun some day, I never seem to be able to ge the safety off easily at the moment of truth. I can pump that thing almost as fast as my bro can shoot his semiauto though.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i have never had good luck with fiocchi steel. i've used it a few times and it doesn't seem to hit the birds hard. i will be shooting my sx2 with 3 1/2 federal HHV #1's out of a drakekiller tube. by far the best load i've shot.


----------



## QuackHo (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm using a Browning BPS waterfowler 10 ga. Some guy down the street had a whole bunch of hevi-shot that he gave me for 4 bucks a box. Have about a case of federal triple b's that I'm gnna waste first.


----------



## Water Swater (Oct 23, 2003)

Browning Gold Hunter 3 1/2 loaded with Hevi Shot 3 1/2 BB and #2's may mix in some Rem Mag's 3 1/2 steel Mag's the 1 9/16 oz BB and 2's 
Hevi shot the best by far long range load.


----------



## JuvyPimp (Mar 1, 2005)

Beretta Xtrema loaded with kent 3" #4's. Pretty deadly load especially with the briley extended choke


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

MnDiver said:


> What's your Gun and Ammo choices this spring?
> 
> Myself it's a new M2, It's my first lefthand and semi-auto gun. Can't wait to shoot the thing in the field. It seems to pattern nicely with the factory modified in 1s. Thought about a Aftermarket choke but might have to wait on that.
> 
> As far as ammo, a couple cases of Kents 3" 1s and might have to try a case of Fiocchi steel. Not sure how old this Fiocchi stuff is as it is cheap.


Jon,I did not know you were a lefty,You will have to hunt the right side of the spread next time.I use a briley modified in my 391.It patterns kent 3" BB's the best.


----------



## MnDiver (Oct 1, 2002)

> Jon,I did not know you were a lefty,You will have to hunt the right side of the spread next time.


Yeah I usually try to be on the right side, that one time when we moved the blinds so many times I end up on the wrong (left) side. It Does make a BIG deference in them Swinging shots. Plus that way it less likely to give a ringer shot!


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

SBE throwing Kent 1's through a Patternmaster :wink:


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

Only thing I have found that wont jam is my Benelli Nova.

Sold the patternmaster that was in it because I couldnt hit crap.

Slinging 3.5" Winchester HV #2 :sniper:


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

MnDiver said:


> > Jon,I did not know you were a lefty,You will have to hunt the right side of the spread next time.
> 
> 
> Yeah I usually try to be on the right side, that one time when we moved the blinds so many times I end up on the wrong (left) side. It Does make a BIG deference in them Swinging shots. Plus that way it less likely to give a ringer shot!


WHAT? I cant hear you.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Browning Gold 3.5", slinging BB or 1's in Kent and Federal.. And a Terrror Choke tube..

:sniper:


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

SBE, 3.5 BB, Patternmaster. "If it ain't broke don't fix it."


----------



## honker (Feb 13, 2005)

Benelli Nova 3.5 BBB Fedral!

not giving em any chance this year


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

870 express super mag shooting 3 inch 2's and 3.5 inch bb's and bbb's. Hopefully I can bring down my first snow or blue with those.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

X2 with a Drakekiller choke tube, shooting kent FS 3.5 #1's


----------



## adam (Mar 17, 2005)

benelli nova w/ a terror choke 3.5" federal high velocity F shot


----------



## nebgoosehunter (Aug 18, 2005)

Either the good ol' 870 express with a patternmaster and Winchester HV BB's or the Benelli Nova with 3.5" Winchester HV BB's.


----------

